# Mini-Cheesecakes a la Sous Vide



## Bearcarver (Mar 23, 2018)

*Mini-Cheesecakes a la Sous Vide*

I’ve been watching the Brazilian guys on YouTube for awhile now, and they have become my “Goto” guys on Sous Vide cooking. They go by the name "Sous Vide Everything".
They’re the first ones I always check, and I’ve been searching little cheesecakes made in little canning jars with the SV method.
I had all the ingredients listed from their video, and I just kept pushing it off, because we never had any canning jars.
However the Forum Member who goes by the name of “baseballguy99” did the same thing, and beat me to it.
So even though I’m not the first to post this, I still want to have one of this Awesome Treat in my Step by Step Index, so here it is:

*Ingredients for the Crust:*
8 to 10 ounces of Nilla Wafer (cookies)
1/4 cup of White Granulated Sugar
1/3 cup of Butter

*Ingredients for the Batter (Incorporate in this order):*
4 (8 ounce) Packages of Cream Cheese.
1 1/2 Cups of White Granulated Sugar.
3/4 Cup of Milk.
4 Eggs. (To be added one at a time, while mixing)
1 Cup of Sour Cream.
1 TBS of Vanilla Extract.
1/4 Cup of All Purpose Flour.

*Making the Crust:*
Put Nilla Wafers in a Ziplock bag & beat them into a frenzy, until the crumbs are as small as you have the energy to make them.
Then mix the Sugar & Butter with those crumbs & mix well.
Divide this mixture up into 12 canning jars (8 ounce each), and use the handle of a wooden spoon, or like instrument to smash the crumbs into a flattened crust in the bottom of the jars.

*Mixing the Batter:*
Add the “Batter” ingredients above, in the order I listed them, while mixing with your favorite electric mixer.
Mix until smooth.

*Time for SV (Fill SV container full enough to cover jars) Set SV to 185°:*
Then pour the Batter in each Jar, until as full as you can get them. (I used a Candy Funnel) If you don’t fill them full enough there will be air inside & they could float & cause problems. I filled mine to about 1/4" to 3/8" from the top. Put canning lid parts on & hand tighten only, so air can escape while in the SV Bath.
Leave the Jars in the SV Bath for 90 minutes, before removing. Remove & set on something like a cookie tray to protect your counter top, and allow to cool before putting in the fridge over night. Do not open any before totally cooled.


*Results & Suggestions:*
These things were Awesome! Everybody loved them!
However one of the YouTubes I watched had the guy putting his completed jars in Ice Water after removing from the SV. I didn’t think that was a good idea, so I put mine in a Pan with straight tap water, without ice to cool. The second one I removed cracked at about half of the one side of the jar, so I removed the first jar & added enough hot water to make the water in the pan Luke Warm. In the future I will just set them on a cookie tray without any water, or on a towel to protect my counter top.

Also: I wasn’t crazy about how hard the Crust got, so I believe in the future I will make them without any crust. Since it’s in a Jar, a crust isn’t needed anyway.


Enjoy the Pics,

Bear

Nilla Wafers smashed in a Ziplock bag for Crust:







Mixing Crumbs, Sugar & Butter for Crust:






Putting Crust mixture in Jars & Tamping down in bottoms:






Mixing Batter Ingredients:






Batter all mixed & Smooth:






Canning Jars filled:






All lids on & finger tightened slightly:






After 90 minutes in a 185° SV Bath, the result is Cheesecake---Not Custard:


----------



## chopsaw (Mar 23, 2018)

There it is right there ! Those come out so good . Nice write up . I'm with you no crust next time , or I was thinking about some cherry pie filling in the bottom ? Nice job .

You have a stand for that mixer ?


----------



## xray (Mar 23, 2018)

Those look good Bear! I’ll take one shipped to my house.

 I saw the idea but never looked to try them. My wife loves to make cheesecakes for the holidays and parties...I don’t want that to be my duty now, lol.


----------



## oddegan (Mar 23, 2018)

That looks pretty fantastic, and the mixer is truly a classic. I think my mom still has one of those. Going to have to make some of these (no crust) this weekend. Nice!


----------



## link (Mar 23, 2018)

Bear, this looks fantastic! I will be trying this one. Thanks for the steps.
Link


----------



## gary s (Mar 23, 2018)

Those really look great  Love Cheesecake   and some Cherry's wpuld be good  ;)

Gary


----------



## Braz (Mar 23, 2018)

While I love my sous vide machine, I think I'll take a pass on "cheesecake in a jar." I have a nice spring form pan that I bought specifically for making cheesecake and I can't see how the sous vide method makes life any easier. Besides, eating a wedge of yummy cheesecake with a fork off a plate just seems more civilized than spooning it out of a jar. Call me a snob if you want.:)


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 23, 2018)

Braz said:


> While I love my sous vide machine, I think I'll take a pass on "cheesecake in a jar." I have a nice spring form pan that I bought specifically for making cheesecake and I can't see how the sous vide method makes life any easier. Besides, eating a wedge of yummy cheesecake with a fork off a plate just seems more civilized than spooning it out of a jar. Call me a snob if you want.:)




LOL---Yeah--It seems strange, but it actually is the best Cheesecake I ever had.:)
You can also use a bowl with a lid. We had one that was just like the one used in the YouTube video I watched, about 9" in diameter, with 1/4" thick glass, 4" high side, and a tight fitting rubber-like lid, but Mrs Bear said she thinks she tossed it to make room for other stuff.
Probably my fault (it usually is), because the room she needed was probably for one of my new toys.:rolleyes:

Bear


----------



## baseballguy99 (Mar 24, 2018)

Thanks for the mention Bear!

Our crust (graham crackers) was a little hard as well.  I think next time I will put a little less in and not pack it as much.


----------



## SmokinAl (Mar 24, 2018)

Those look pretty darn good!
I bet they were fantastic tasting!
Al


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 24, 2018)

baseballguy99 said:


> Thanks for the mention Bear!
> 
> Our crust (graham crackers) was a little hard as well.  I think next time I will put a little less in and not pack it as much.




Thanks BBG !!
Yup, if I was going to use a crust again, that's pretty much what I figured I would do.
However I think I'll be using some Cherry Pie filling, instead of a crust, or some other kind of berries (Raspberries, Wineberries, etc).  Bears love Berries!!
I'm also thinking about cutting the heat back to about 180° or 182°.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 24, 2018)

chopsaw said:


> There it is right there ! Those come out so good . Nice write up . I'm with you no crust next time , or I was thinking about some cherry pie filling in the bottom ? Nice job .
> 
> You have a stand for that mixer ?



Thanks Chop!!!
I'm thinking Cherry Pie Filling too!! Or maybe Blueberry or Raspberry. Bears love Berries!!
No stand---Mrs Bear has that mixer since before we got married. It's well over 50 years old.
Still works Great!!

Bear




xray said:


> Those look good Bear! I’ll take one shipped to my house.
> 
> I saw the idea but never looked to try them. My wife loves to make cheesecakes for the holidays and parties...I don’t want that to be my duty now, lol.




Thank You Xray!!
I know exactly what you mean---Don't overload your own wheelbarrow.
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## chopsaw (Mar 24, 2018)

I took the kids to dinner last night , Longhorn steak house . Funny , they had to new desserts ,,, in pint Mason jars .
The one that looked a cheese cake had the crumbs on top . 

I'm thinkin fruit on top


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 24, 2018)

oddegan said:


> That looks pretty fantastic, and the mixer is truly a classic. I think my mom still has one of those. Going to have to make some of these (no crust) this weekend. Nice!




Thank You Jared!!
Yup---Mrs Bear has that Mixer since before we got married, and that was 1968.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 24, 2018)

link said:


> Bear, this looks fantastic! I will be trying this one. Thanks for the steps.
> Link




Thank You Link!!
These really are darn good!

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 25, 2018)

gary s said:


> Those really look great  Love Cheesecake   and some Cherry's wpuld be good  ;)
> 
> Gary




Thank You Gary!!
Definitely trying Cherry Pie Filling next time!!
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 25, 2018)

SmokinAl said:


> Those look pretty darn good!
> I bet they were fantastic tasting!
> Al




Thank You Al !!
These really are the Best Cheesecakes I ever ate.
My Buddy who lives with the Bears in his cabin in Potter County was here yesterday, and I gave him one of these little Cheesecakes. He said it was just as good as his favorites from "The Cheesecake Factory".
And Thanks for the Like, Al.

Bear


----------



## emuleman (Mar 25, 2018)

I think I might have to try yet another one of your recipes Bear.  I also am going to try to make those Starbucks Sous Vide Egg Bites, as I have had several friends tell me they are quite popular, and are causing a lot of people to invest in a sous vide cooker.

Thanks for another great recipe Bear!  Looking forward to trying this.


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 25, 2018)

emuleman said:


> I think I might have to try yet another one of your recipes Bear.  I also am going to try to make those Starbucks Sous Vide Egg Bites, as I have had several friends tell me they are quite popular, and are causing a lot of people to invest in a sous vide cooker.
> 
> Thanks for another great recipe Bear!  Looking forward to trying this.




Thanks Erik!!
I got this one from the Brazilian guys on YouTube---"Sous Vide Everything".
Those guys are Great !!
Actually the one guy does the work & the other two do the Taste Tasting.

I saw those Egg Bites on YouTube, but I never had any & never been to a Starbucks.
I'll have to wait for your Video.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 26, 2018)

chopsaw said:


> I took the kids to dinner last night , Longhorn steak house . Funny , they had to new desserts ,,, in pint Mason jars .
> The one that looked a cheese cake had the crumbs on top .
> 
> I'm thinkin fruit on top




Thank You Chop!!
I haven't decided yet, Cherries on top or bottom, but definitely Cherry Pie Filling.
Maybe some on top, bottom, and mid-way.  Hmmmm......Maybe some with All 3.

Bear


----------



## weedeater (Mar 26, 2018)

Bear,
I tried the Cheesecakes in a jar a couple weeks ago after seeing it on “The Brazilian Guys” YouTube. I did a couple of jars with vanilla wafer crust on the bottom, a few with strawberry filling on the bottom, a few with the filling on the top, a few with both crust and filling, and a few plain.  We liked them all!  I think the crust works best if just loosely packed.

I am cooking for a family function in a couple of weeks.  The menu will include pulled pork, baby backs, sides, etc and I think we will serve these for dessert.  Probably will make these with crust on bottom and will add strawberry filling and maybe a strawberry on top after the fact.


Here is a pic of a couple of the jars.  

The strawberry filling makes a pretty good looking dessert.  Didn’t have a pic of the jars with crust on bottom and filling on top.  They were the first ones we ate.  

Weedeater


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 27, 2018)

weedeater said:


> Bear,
> I tried the Cheesecakes in a jar a couple weeks ago after seeing it on “The Brazilian Guys” YouTube. I did a couple of jars with vanilla wafer crust on the bottom, a few with strawberry filling on the bottom, a few with the filling on the top, a few with both crust and filling, and a few plain.  We liked them all!  I think the crust works best if just loosely packed.
> 
> I am cooking for a family function in a couple of weeks.  The menu will include pulled pork, baby backs, sides, etc and I think we will serve these for dessert.  Probably will make these with crust on bottom and will add strawberry filling and maybe a strawberry on top after the fact.
> ...




Cool !!
Nice Job!
Should be a Great finish for that Family Function!
We thought about loosely packing the bottom crust, but figured we'd like the fruit better anyway.

Thanks for the adding your Post!!

Bear


----------



## chopsaw (Apr 24, 2018)

John , thought I'd throw in a pic of the meltaway  cheese cake . This was one candy per jar melted in , then 1/2 candy shaved on top ( the jar on the left ) jar on right is regular . Next time I think I'll figure 1 per melted and 1 chopped fine and mixed in un melted .


----------

